
Justice Dept. charges Chinese nationals in ‘extensive’ global hacking campaign - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/20/doj-china-national-security-law-enforcement-action.html
======
tareqak
Same story from the Washington Post:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-
an...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-and-more-
than-a-dozen-allies-to-condemn-china-for-economic-
espionage/2018/12/20/cdfd0338-0455-11e9-b5df-5d3874f1ac36_story.html?noredirect=on)

